# Thoughts on Wood chps vs Pellets vs Sawdust for MES cold smoker?



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 19, 2017)

I just bought the MES cold smoke adapter, and I've read reviews and watched videos where people complained about the wood chips getting stuck in the filler tube. So my question is why not use sawdust or pellets instead? Seems like a no-brainer to me. Any thoughts or warnings from the more experienced would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 19, 2017)

I think both will ignite & burn up too quickly.

I know the sawdust won't work, but you may give the pellets a try.

I think the only way the pellets would work would be to get them started then turn off the heating element & just let them smolder.

I found that if you load the cold smoker from the top, it doesn't stick as often.

I put the chips on a paper plate & use it as a funnel to get the chips in from the top.

Experiment a little & let us know what you find out.

Al


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks Al your always the voice of reason. What you said makes sense.


----------



## shovelheadsteve (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi Al; when I asked about the wood chips / pellets it was before receiving the MES CS adapter. When I was unboxing & assembling I noticed that because of the design (the little grate at the bottom of the filler stack) neither would work. My point is you were right. Thanx again for the help.


----------

